# Les - 4 month old syrain hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details:Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: male
Age(s): 4 months
Name(s): Les
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted. 
Will the group be split: N/A
Other: Friendly little man who likes people.


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

If a run can be arranged to Manchester then i WOULD LOVE to give this little man a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

crablover said:


> If a run can be arranged to Manchester then i WOULD LOVE to give this little man a home!


Ugh thats so annoying. Had a run go there on Fri.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Les has now gone to a wonderful new home


----------

